# مقدمة في النيبوش nebosh



## يا الغالي (26 يونيو 2010)

النيبوش هو اختصار the National Examination Board in Occupational Safety and Health) ) والذي بمعنى مجلس الامتحانات الوطني البريطاني للصحة والسلامة المهنية حيث تأسس المجلس عام 1979م .
تعتبر النيبوش منظمة لعقد الاختبارات باللغة الانجليزية في الصحة والسلامة المهنية على منهج معهد الصحة والسلامة المهنية الانجليزى (IOSH) فالنيبوش غير حكومية تعتمد علي هذه النوعية من الخدمات لتحقيق ربحية تدعم نشاط المنظمة لذلك فإن النيبوش تعتمد هيئات تدريب لديها الموارد البشرية والمؤهلات اللازمة لتقديم التدريب وفي الغالب هي شركات ومراكز تدريب بريطانية كبرى لها فروع أو مكاتب تمثيل بالعالمنا العربي. 
لا تقوم النيبوش بعمل المقرر خاصة بها بل تعطي المواضيع لمراكز التدريب المعتمدة وهم من يقوم بعمل هذا المقرر ولذا فقد تجد إختلافات في دورات النبيوش من معهد الى اخر ولكن ليس اختلافاً جذرياً.







تركز دورات النيبوش بشكل أساسي علي فلسفة ادارة أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية بالمنشاءات المختلفة من حيث نظم الادارة المعتمدة عالميا، المعايير المختلفة التي قد تؤثر علي سلامة العاملين من معايير ذات علاقة بالمنشأة أو المعايير الشخصية لدى العاملين(النفسية الجسدية المهارية عوامل الرفض...إلخ)، أسلوب ادارة وتقييم المخاطر ، الحوادث وتحليلها، مع الجوانب التطبيقية للسلامة بشكل ينمي قدراتك الشخصية علي تحليل الاعمال التي تقوم بها وكيفية تأمينها بشكل نظري.
واختبارات نيبوش غاية في الدقة ومعيار حقيقي لمستوى الدارس ومدي تحصيله وقدرته علي الصياغة اللغوية لما تحوية رأسه من أفكار. لذلك الحاصلين علي تقديرات عالية فيها معروف مستواه من حيث قدرات اعداد التقارير الفنية والمهارات اللغوية المتعلقة بمجال السلامة.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المعلومات الهامة و المفيدة


----------



## safety113 (26 يونيو 2010)

اتوقع اني قرات هذا الموضوع كرد عليك من قبل اختي الغالية رمزة
على كل شكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلوات 
لكن سئوالى هل يوجد كتب او مراجع للعتماد عليها كيف يحصل على دورة نيوبيش


----------

